# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Một vài Vật dụng đi kèm được xử lý trên BlackBerry kiểu cũ như PIn, vỏ bọc được thay đẳng cấp tại Shop

## tranductiensd

HIện vẫn chưa rõ  ngày Ra mắt cụ thể của BlackBerry 8700, 8820. Hỉnh  ảnh điện thoại  di động BlackBerry 8700, 8820 chiếc điện thoại siêu sang của BlackBerry Z10 đã vừa xuất  hiện tại  Việt Nam  với hình dáng ngoài rất thú  vị.

>>Không phải mọi mẫu điện thoại   BlackBerry 10 toàn bộ được sản xuất như nhau cùng   các phân khúc như pin blackberry 8700 giá rẻ chiếc BlackBerry được thiết  kế khá độc đáo và cũng là duy nhất trong các phân  khúc được yêu  thích cùng hình dáng ngoài cực  kì thú vị, duy nhất trong những thành phẩm của Porsche và BlackBerry. Đây là một  mẫu điện thoại thuần cảm ứng duy nhất của  Porsche Design.



Ngoài   đặc trưng về sản xuất, BlackBerry 8700, 8820 dự trù   cũng sẽ được hãng điện thoại Canada độ   lại giao diện phần mềm theo các bước tiến  hành rất riêng.

Lộ diện BlackBerry 8700, 8820, phiên  bản BlackBerry Z10 siêu sang - Hình 1Lộ diện  BlackBerry  8700, 8820, chiếc điện thoại BlackBerry Z10  siêu sang -  Hình 2
ngày nay, BlackBerry vẫn chưa cho biết chuẩn xác ngày  Lên kệ của công cụ thay  thế này, tuy nhiên sở hữu nhiều thông tin rò rỉ cho rằng phải đến năm 2014 thì công cụ thay thế này mới trang bị  mặt trên cửa hàng. Nhiều trang kỹ  thuật đáng  tin cậy còn cho biết chiếc điện thoại  siêu sang của điện  thoại BlackBerry Z10  sẽ có giá khoảng 2.000  USD.

Được làm thời trang  và chế tác thủ công tinh xảo, BlackBerry 8700, 8820 cho  quý  khách những trải  qua độc đáo  cùng hệ điều hành phiên bản  10.2 duy nhất và nguyên vật liệu cao cấp. Là  một trong chuỗi thành  phẩm  di động̣ thông minh đẳng cấp của thương hiệu đẳng cấp  Porsche Design, 8700, 8820 sở hữu khung sườn Design mịn màng từ thép luyện kim đẳng cấp, đi cùng với mặt  sau được  phủ da thật thủ công của Ý, BlackBerry 8700, 8820 bắt  đầu được  cung cấp ra ngay trong 40  phút công bố Ra mắt  ở tất  cả đại lý  kiểu cũ và đẳng cấp của  BlackBerry  cùng mức giá mua  25.000.000đ.

>> Mới  đây phân khúc được mong chờ của Porsche  đã sở hữu mặt  với cái tên BlackBerry 8700, 8820 không  các thế tất cả các trục trặc về màn hình cảm ứng được cho là thấy đông đảo trong số các dòng BlackBerry 10, khi  mà tuổi thọ của Porsche ngày càng cao  thì việc pin blackberry 8820 giá rẻ trở nên tối  thiểu hơn bất kì dịch vụ nào,, hơn nữa với duy nhất phiên bản BlackBerry Porsche còn đem trong mình nhiều bền bỉ khá đắt tiền,

Nói về sự sở hữu mặt của   8700, 8820 thời điểm hiện nay và mức mức tiền có phần   bất thần cùng với sản phẩm Porsche Design truyền thống, đại diện  của nhà  bán có xuất xứ rõ ràng – ông Lê Hoàng  Giang  cho biết: “Để nhập hàng Porsche Design, chúng tôi phải ký hợp đồng  riêng  cùng BlackBerry, và thủ tục để ký được hợp đồng này là  khá mất  thời gian. Ngay sau khi hợp đồng ký xong, chúng tôi đã quyết  định  nhập về cả 8700, 8820 và P’9983, tuy nhiên việc vận tải 8700, 8820 mất  thời  gian hơn nên đã về chậm hơn so với P’9983. Về giá, chúng tôi tuân thủ chính sách của   hãng và Porsche Design, và đương nhiên, mức mức   tiền của 8700, 8820 là rất hợp lý tuy rằng chúng tôi biết cùng khách  hàng của Porsche Design thì mức  tiền  cả không phải là yếu tố trọng yếu số 1.  Chúng tôi hi vọng  sẽ cung ứng đủ yêu cầu về loại hàng đẳng  cấp này khi mùa mua sắm cuối năm đang đến rất  gần.”



Tất nhiên, nguyên liệu hình thành nên P9982 sẽ   “hoành tráng” hơn hẳn so sánh cùng bất kỳ mẫu điện  thoại Z10, Z30. P9982 được thiết kế từ  hợp kim không gỉ,  mặt sau cùng lớp da Ý, đem đến  cho P9982 một  dáng vẻ sành điệu và  bắt mắt, hỗ trợ tổng thể máy đỡ  “cứng” hơn. duy  nhất, lớp da Ý được gia công hoàn toàn bằng tay.  ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể đổi mới vỏ bọc  mặt sau của P9982  cùng tất cả màu khác nhau (xanh, đỏ,  hay màu  da).

Thiết bị sử dụng thông số cấu hình  kém hơn chút so cùng Z30, vi xử lí xử lý 2 nhân 1.5GHz,  màn hình mặt kính 4,2 inch độ phân giải 1280x768  pixel, đem đến mật độ  pixel 356ppi, 2GB RAM. Cảm biến 8 megapixels cho năng lực quay  video Full High Defination, máy ảnh phụ 2MP  (720p). Mẫu điện  thoại di động ‘xa xỉ’ thế  hệ thứ 2 này chỉ  được cung cấp ra với phiên  bản 64GB, có gắn kèm thẻ nhớ microSD,  pin bộ nhớ 1,800mAh, tương trợ mạng  nội dung LTE. Mức giá dành cho  P9982 là 2,400 Đô La, tương đương 51  triệu đồng. thiết bị sẽ  được bán ra tại Anh  thông qua nhà cung  cấp lẻ Harrods.

Tiếp nối giá trị cốt lõi của phiên bản xa xỉ  mang tên Blackberry Porsche  Design P’9981, mới đây hãng tiếp tục hợp  tác cùng BlackBerry để cung cấp ra dòng smartphone  với tên gọi đem tên nhà sản xuất BlackBerry  8700, 8820.thiết bị trang bị hình dáng  ngoài hoàn toàn mới  cùng hầu hết vật liệu đẳng cấp.  nổi trội với dòng chữ Porsche Design  trắng ở phía trên và  logo Blackberry ở phía dưới. Cạnh dưới được vát gọn gẽ, cho sự  khác biệt với sản xuất vuông.  mặt lưng  được sản xuất hoàn toàn bằng da cho  cảm giác cầm nắm tay rất mềm mại. Nói  chung, kiểu dáng của 8700, 8820 được làm một quy trình  công phu, tỉ mỉ, sắc sảo mà bất cứ ai nhìn vào  cũng toàn bộ bị cuốn  hút



>> Với các giá trị  mà BlackBerry Porsche Design đã mang đến  cửa hàng Việt Nam  thì những phiên bản như p9981, p9982,  p9983 đều là các phiên bản  BlackBerry rất thú vị, với mức  giá  chỉ dành cho giai cấp thượng lưu nên vệc sở  hữu tương đói khó cho  quý khách  muốn ở hữu bao da blackberry priv giá rẻ thì các phiên bản đã qua sử  dụng hay kiểu cũ thì mức mức  giá  xịn hơn nhiều,

----------

